# The Former-Strays' Club



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm Prince. My new mommy spends so much time here, I thought I'd give it a try too.

As a Former Stray, I have certain peculiarities/particularities/traits/etc., and mommy said I might find likeminded souls here, former ferals/strays/street/alley cats that got lucky like me and now have a home. I'm wondering if we have something in common...?

For example, I still startle at anything new that moves or makes noise. I seem to jump immediately to the conclusion that there's imminent danger. I don't know if this is typical of all cats, but I sometimes forget I'm in a protected place... Of course, I don't always show I'm scared. I often pretend to be "just not interested" in that new toy. But when mommy introduces it to me and reassures me, I start loving the toy!

I thought it could be interesting if we shared our experiences as former strays and compared notes...?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Ellie aka Scat Cat here,I was kicked out of my former owners home and spent 12 hours in the garage out back til my foster Mom convinced her parents who she lives with to let her find me a home.I don't like male humans very well or yelling even if it's happy yelling.But fast movement doesn't bother me actually I chase it off hissing.But hopefully foster mom's cousin will take me home next month.Until then I love hanging out with Foster Mom,Taboo,and her kid siblings.

Peace out,
Ellie B. Felinia


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello! My name is Dagny. I wandered into my new mommy and daddy's yard in August at the young age of 5 months. It was so hot and I was so hungry. My mommy wanted me, but daddy was not so sure since mommy had just lost her beloved other kitty that past December and she was still hurting and he didn't want her hurt again. But I was so sweet that he soon relented and now I'm a very spoiled happy cat. I'm now 11 months old. I make them both so very happy and I am now part of their family.

I was so sweet and unafraid of anything or anybody that I must have been someone else's kitty for a time. I don't understand how anyone could part with me I am so good and loving. Mommy says I came straight from heaven, that I was placed in her yard because she needed me. I will never say she's wrong because it is true.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mary_NH said:


> Zeus here.....


Zeus is such an appropriate name for him! What a big, handsome boy he is!!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm Pedro and started my life in a crime ridden area of town so I'm quite shy & nervous of new people - even my Gran and Grampie. Gran gives us toys and treats when she visits so I think I might learn to love her. Mommy thinks someone kicked me or my brother (who now lives with Mommy's friend!) during my first 4 months outdoors since I'm nervous of feet. I also don't like when Mommy is standing up and tries to pet me or pick me up. I much prefer if she does these things while sitting down. I'm not a year old yet so I still have some time to learn like not being nervous of my cousin when she's on the speakerphone talking to us. I'm a little bit nervous about her visiting us this summer because I've never been around children & my auntie is visiting too so 2 new people. Eek! I will probably spend a lot of time in Mommy's bedroom.

Then there is Apple. She was a trailer park kitty from an equally crime ridden area of town. I don't think she remembers being outdoors since she was only 4 weeks old and never had to get her own food. She pretends though and looks at new people like they are big scary looking monsters. It's an awful silly face she makes! She mimics me and pretends she's nervous of new people too. Or maybe she's picking up on my anxiety so perhaps I should talk to my Mommy about helping me relax more around new people.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I have two sets of ex-ferals. 

The first was a family of four I caught when they were about eight to nine weeks old. One of the four was killed in the 2007 pet food poisoning, the other three, Allen, Rachel and Meghan, are now four and a half years old. They show zero indications of their feral origins and, in fact, very seldom startle at anything. Rachel routinely greets my guests, whether she's met them before or not. :love2

The second family of four, I trapped when they were about twelve weeks old. Those kittens were much, MUCH harder to socialize, even though I pulled a futon mattress onto the floor and slept in the kitten room for three or four months to help them realize I was harmless. 

I kept two of those four kittens. Spencer and Heather are now two and a half years old. They both startle extremely quickly, and they both take off for dark, hidden spaces at little provocation. Neither of them will let guests get anywhere near them, on the very rare occasions guests stay long enough for the two to come out of hiding.

Heather is not and will likely never be a lap cat, nor does she like to be picked up. I think, however, that's more her personality than her background. She's very fast, very energetic and loves to run and climb things; she's almost constantly on the move. She sleeps on my bed every night, though, raises her head to me and purrs as soon as I reach towards her, and she'll often cross between my computer screen and keyboard so I'll pet her. I think Heather is perfectly comfortable and is just not a lap cat.

Spencer, on the other hand, still has some progress to make, although we've had a couple of breakthrough moments lately. He clearly wants to be in my lap, but he's having a tough time trusting that it's ok. Twice in the last week, he's settled down to purring on me with his eyes closed, but he still can't bring himself to actually walk onto my lap... he just keeps crossing in front of my face while I'm on the computer, sometimes stepping towards my lap and then drawing back.... over and over until I pick him up and put him there. 

I make a concerted effort, every day, to pay special attention to Heather and Spencer (a little more so, Spencer) to ensure they are as social as possible. I think another year will see them lose the last few feral traces they still carry. 

I have a sixth cat names Ralph who is three and a half (interestingly enough, all six cats seem to have been born in the September / October time frame). I don't believe Ralph was ever feral, but he has definitely been abused. When my daughter found him, he'd been stuffed in a crate and left in an empty apartment to starve to death (and according to the vet, was about 24 hours away from doing so).

Ralph was the most astonishingly aggressive cat I've ever seen when he arrived here. He would literally lunge across a room to attack my guests, especially women. And he attacked to maim or kill. He once got loose in the apartment hallway and attacked my upstairs neighbor when she came home. I had to leave work early when I received her call - Ralph was refusing to let her pass. He had nailed her pretty good on her hand and arm but, thankfully, she's a cat person herself and totally understood. 

I've had Ralph a year this month. He has blossomed into an amazing cat. He fears NOTHING - and I'm totally not exaggerating. He greets every single person who walks in my front door; if they're men, he demands they greet him back, to the point he'll climb whatever he has to to put himself nose-to-nose with them.

He's still a bit iffy with women. Although he'll always let them in, sometimes he greets them as exuberantly as the men, and sometimes it's with growls and raised fur.

On the flip side, he's so laid back and confident, he actively plays with my three-year-old granddaughter. They chase each other around the house, and whenever he catches any part of her, he is ever so gentle - he'll grab with mouth and paws, but there are no teeth or claws involve. It's amazing to watch them.

Hmmm, this post turned into a book, didn't it?! 

AC


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Nibbler was born to a stray mother in late July. He had an unknown number of siblings. At three weeks old he followed his mother as they tried to cross the street. His mom was hit and killed and Nibbler was hit as well, escaping with a broken pelvis. He was taken under the care of the shelter/clinic that I work for with me as his foster mom. Fast forward to the present and Nibbler is still with me. Call it a permanent foster, call it what you want, but he's doing great now, despite having a few special needs. This will most likely be his forever home.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's so nice meeting you all guys!

Does any of you share a home with a non-former-stray? I was wondering if they and we are different in any ways...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Auntie Crazy! I'd been looking for you to tell you that I owe a lot of my good fortune to you. Big thank you! My mommy was afraid of her landlord and put me back in the street. I was alone again and miserable. Then you kicked her **** so to speak and she ran back downstairs, took me in her arms and said: "If you go, I go too." and now we're together forever! She said she's going to tell the landlord, when the need arises, that the wonderful tenant who's been so good and loyal for years now has a cat, take it or leave it.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> Hi Auntie Crazy! I'd been looking for you to tell you that I owe a lot of my good fortune to you. Big thank you! My mommy was afraid of her landlord and put me back in the street. I was alone again and miserable. Then you kicked her **** so to speak and she ran back downstairs, took me in her arms and said: "If you go, I go too." and now we're together forever! She said she's going to tell the landlord, when the need arises, that the wonderful tenant who's been so good and loyal for years now has a cat, take it or leave it.


Well... *sniffs*... darn...*coughs*...*wipes away a tear*

I'm so very glad you're safe and warm. And thank you for telling me, I've been down on myself a bit lately thinking I hadn't.... well, really, what matters is that you've found your forever home and that's truly something to celebrate. Yay!!! 

AC


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

Modra was once a stray too, but she is gradually turning into a posh babe  

She is still an otdoor cat, which suits her and makes her very happy.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

My kitty was semi-feral, it took a few years before she became what she is today: happy to sleep on me all day long and be content to be carreid drapped over my shoulder for ages.

She's my shadow when I'm outside and is often in my room when she's inside... like right now she's sleeping on the chair beside me. It just takes a lot of love for these kitties to trust you/people, you can't push anything on them. Some cats don't ever fully adjust, but if you keep showering them with love their personality will likely keep changing for the better!


^ Here she is joining me in sunning.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/137714-taming-cat-success-story.html
^ Her story.

I also have a cat that used to be a feral kitten, he's always been terrified of stangers, garbage trucks and plastic bags. He grew up around dumpsters. He's still the sweetest thing to the people he knows, but it took years before he became fully himself around us.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My Sinatra boo is a former stray. He is so spoiled now you would never know it. The only difference I have really noticed in him and Nutmeg is that she is much more open to the companionship of other animals, while they just scare him.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

my name is rocky, i was a stray and then someone brought me to the arizona humain society at 3 months.. i was real friendly, and only stayed at the shelter for 2 days....the first pic is me just after being brought home from the shelter, and me again at almost 8 months..you can see i got bigger :catmilk

me at 3 months-









and now , i am almost 8 months-


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

my name is tammi, one fang,two bites, seven spots. I was living fully wild and got trapped, I was starving and had about every parasite there is. when being tranfered between cages I bit my person and had to go to cat jail for ten days, there I caught distemper and broke a fang off in a jailers glove, my people had to keep me in a cage for almost a year before I relized that they were helping me, I still get nervous being picked up and carried, but in the evening I find my persons lap and guard him from the other cats here..

I'm smokey, wylie cat, razor claw, bird snatcher. I was living wild and quite good at it(alot of the big easy birds wern't around anymore) I was trapped and taken to an evil vet who fixed me(I WASN"T BROKEN) but I calmed down in about three weeks and enjoy the delivered meals that don't try to fly away. I live in a very large outdoor kennel that keeps me safe at night. I'm allowed out in the daytime after breakfast.. and after the birds have had their breakfast also. I would really like to be in the house with them girl cats, but I have to stay out here and keep my territory well marked(which I do when they let me out) plus my owners say that my social skills are lacking..


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*meow MEOW*

Ritz here. Some (in)human abandoned my mom, me and my two brothers and one sister right around Turkey Day 2009. We hung around Mom and some of the two legged people fed us milk. We hunkered down when we saw lots of lots of snow. All of a sudden two, two legged person put out some type of box with food in it. Never one to miss a free meal, I meandored into said box. All of a sudden I was being airlifted to a small, but warm, room. Soon my other brothers and sisters joined me. Where we were fed mainly by one tall, two legged person; and a short, small, two legged person. Fast forward one month, and the short two legged person airlifted me AGAIN to a small place, but just as warm, and with just as much food. Small person was patient with me, let me do, try things at my own pace. And she never ever yells. To thank her, I sleep with her at night and take lots of naps on her lap.
Small person here. I adopted Ritz about a year ago, never having had any experience with a cat. We learned together, Ritz how to trust people, me, how to be trustworthy. I let my instincts guide me, as well as knowledge gathered from cat forums and the "tall, two legged person" (friend who has fostered many litters before)
Ritz startles easily, but not nearly as often as she use to. She prefers females to males, but that may be purely because I have many more female friends than males. She has some food issues; probably always will because she was a dumpster diver in the last four months of her life on the streets.
I always let her determine what she was most comfortable with--getting on my lap, getting in bed, letting me kiss her, petting her. I never physically blocked her in when she was on my lap. It also helped, weirdly enough, that she went into heat within four days after getting her. She was forced to seek attention, love from some thing, and I happened to be that thing.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi, my name is Samantha. I don't know what it is that made my first home not want me, but they took my front claws (I guess I was scratching at stuff and they didn't like that), and later they decided to get rid of me. I'm not sure how long I was on my own, but it was hard finding food without my claws. I got a scar on one of my ears too. When I was finally rescued and brought to a local shelter, I was expecting my first litter of kittens, where I had them in safety. I got something called a 'hernia' afterwards though, and by the time I was healed, all my kittens had been adopted. They 'fixed' me and once I was healed, the humans put me in a room with about a dozen other cats, where people would come by and try to pet and play with me. I didn't care for any of them much. A few days went by, before a specific human caught my eye. I don't know what it was about her, but when she stopped by to pet me, I knew I couldn't let her leave! She scratched me under my chin, and I just purred and purred. She was having a conversation with another human, a male, and they were talking about possibly taking home another cat here. Turning on the charm, I belly-crawled over to the lady and layed my head and paw on her arm. I think that got her heart melting...so I did it again. I was going home with them within the hour. I love my forever home, but I especially love my Mommy. I'm not ashamed to admit I cry when she's not around. We do everything together, including singing and even car rides!, and my Mommy says that I'm her special little heart kitty. I've gotten two sisters since living here, but even they can't compare to my Mommy. I'll tolerate anything life can throw at me, as long as she's here to share it with me.

Hello. I'm Rochelle. I don't really remember what life was like before I was rescued off the street by the shelter humans. I feel like I had been always there. I didn't like it at the shelter. The kids grabbing at me and chasing me, scared me. I was actually in the room when my sister Samantha got adopted, and I was the kitty they were originally thinking about taking home, but I got so frightened by the amount of children that kept coming into the room, that I hid away in a corner and started to hiss at anyone who came near. Days kept creeping by, and the people came and went. Then about a month after Samantha went home, I saw the same couple again. They came right to my room, and right up to me! I was so surprised, they remembered me. That was my last day at the shelter. But my fears didn't subside right away. I was scared of everything, even hands reaching down to pet me, and I'd cower in a corner or try to hide myself away. After about three days, I wanted out of the bathroom (Mommy said it was my 'safe room' but I didn't feel that way), and I ran past Mommy when she was trying to feed me dinner. Me and Samantha met again and I almost freaked out, but she just licked me on the head, and walked past me. We've been friends ever since, but she seems really stuck on Mommy. Anyways, I was still scared all the time...all I wanted to do was hide. Mommy and Daddy kept trying to make friends with me, but I wasn't ready. When they brought home my littlest sister, Alice, and we got to meet for the first time, things began to take a turn for the better. Alice and I became the bestest of friends. She's so fun! I ended up getting sick, a 'UTI' they kept calling it...whatever it was it hurt, and I didn't want to use my litter box. I was scared Mommy and Daddy would be mad, but they just kept trying to be friends, and make me as comfortable as possible. I think I realized then, that these people won't just get rid of me when something goes wrong. They genuinely care about me. So now I'm making an effort too. I'm showing them I can play, that I have a voice, and that I want to cuddle and be loved. We've still got a ways to go, but I think I'm really liking it here.

Well hi! I'm Alice! I'm actually not a former stray, but my Mommy says I almost was. She uses the term 'dumpster kitty'. I don't know what a 'dumpster' is, but I don't think it sounds too fun from the way she says it. You see, I was owned by someone, who suddenly found herself moving and she said she couldn't take me with. Things kept getting packed up around me, and finally so did I. It was hot, hungry, and thirsty in that cardboard box, and I don't really know how long I was in there. Suddenly the box was flooded with sunlight and I found myself being scooped up by someone I'd never smelled before...she held me tightly, and she spoke pretty heatedly, but I knew it wasn't directed at me. We turned, and went to her car, where she drove me back to her place. She got me to a vet who gave her medication for my illnesses, a 'URI' and internal parasites. Once better, I got to meet my two older sisters, and I'm so glad I did! I just love playmates! I love my Mommy, but Daddy is the most important human to me.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness, these replies are so sweet, and make me want to cry....in a good way....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Please keep them coming. My dad passed away last night and rescue stories are the one thing in the world that makes me feel better.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Please keep them coming. My dad passed away last night and rescue stories are the one thing in the world that makes me feel better.


Oh my gosh Straysmommy!!! I am SO sorry to hear this!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you very much, goldenstar.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Straysmommy My prayers are with you I know how you feel since I lost my Grandma when Boo was 9 weeks old.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Hitomi.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Straysmommy - So sorry to hear about the passing of your father. Many hugs and positive energy coming your way from me to you.

If rescue stories get you through, I have a couple more here of male cats that I've saved from the streets.

Hello, I'm Lafayette. The kind lady who picked me up off the side of the road said I must have been someone's pet, and that she couldn't believe my owner would not want me. Maybe I was...she'll never know, and I wasn't talking. I remember that day clearly. It was cloudy, and the road was packed with cars. Somehow I'd found myself under a bush near the side of said busy road, and I'll admit I was a little scared with all those big things zooming past me. Suddenly, I heard a soft voice talking to me, and I looked up to see a lady crouched a bit away in the grass. She seemed nice, and I wanted to go to her, but I was scared to move. She came closer and I remained still. She reached in those bushes and pulled me out real gently, but I still dug in with my claws...not hard...she understood I was scared. I rode on her shoulders the whole way back to her home, where I spent about two weeks in the bathroom, while she tried to find my owner. At first, she was calling me Darwin, and that name was ok. But apparently, she watches a tv show called True Blood, and she said I was just as pretty with the character Lafayette, with my dark eyeliner. So Lafayette stuck. After receiving no replies from my possible owner, she contacted a friend of hers, who had just had to put down her own cat. She came over to meet me and she instantly fell in love. She took me home, and I've been living with my new forever Mommy ever since. We're very close, and sometimes the nice lady who picked me up off the street that day comes to visit. Life is good now.

Hey. Apparently the people who found me called me Harry...as in Houdini, ya know? I don't know why...I only broke through their screen once! Anyways, I'd been on the street for quite some time, but I was one of the lucky ones. I'd found an apartment complex where the neighbors fed me, and took me in for a night here and there. It wasn't so bad. One evening, last summer I was out on the prowl, and I saw this couple taking a walk around the apartment property. I followed them, and said "hi" to get their attention. They turned around and said "hi" back, so I went right up to them. They bent down to pet me, and were checking for a collar or ID, and they didn't find one...obviously. The male human picked me up, and I settled down in his arms, purring happily. They kept saying that I must be owned by someone nearby, because I was so well fed and friendly. The couple started asking their neighbors outside if they knew who my owner was, and most answers they got were, "oh yeah, I've seen that cat around here lots of times. He's a stray." But the couple wasn't convinced, so they took me into their vet same evening and got me scanned for a microchip. Obviously, I didn't have one of those either. They also said I wasn't 'fixed'...whatever that is. So the couple took me home, and put me in their bedroom, and gave me a big bowl of kibble and lots of water. I ate my fill, and then went to talk to the females on the other side of the door. I stayed for about an hour, and then decided I wanted out. And yes, yes, I broke right through their bedroom screen to do it. I guess I was so quiet doing it that they said I must have used magic, like Harry Houdini. I roamed outside for a while, but for some reason, I went back to that couple. I called for them through their broken screen, and they came back out to get me. This time I stayed put, and I slept through the night with them. I stayed all that day. That next morning, the lady took me to a no-kill cat shelter, where they took me in, and got me 'fixed', and found me a new owner as soon as I was better. The couple asked for an update on me recently, and they found out I was thriving in my home, and that I love kids...who knew! Maybe this indoor thing isn't so bad after all.

I can't find my pics of Lafayette, but here's one of the beautiful Harry.









Again, I truly am sorry for your loss, Straysmommy. atback


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just LOVE these stories using cat narrative!!! My heart is melting!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Time Bandit!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Pls take care straysmommy!

As for stories, Captain Jack is coming along nicely. I trapped him in Oct 2010 and he was a terrified guy. He was so scared he peed himself in the trap and he had the runs for the first day. For a month, he hid behind the toilet. Then he was moved to a converted dining room aka cat room. He still spends a lot of time there. He hid in his 'dumpling' cat bed a lot of the time. It's like a plush, dumpling-shaped, enclosed cat bed.

I couldn't raise my arms above my head without him scurrying away in fright. I certainly couldn't put a blanket over him either. I had to close the room doors so he wouldn't steal the other's food. He would take small sojourns out of the dumpling, but anything could send him straight back in a hurry.

Slowly, he started to come out of his shell. So now in Feb 2011, I can pick him up for several minutes at a time, pet him anywhere on the body including his tail and paws (altho we are still working at him letting me clip nails). I can now put a blanket over him, taught him to 'play' with toys, taught him what a scratch post was (it certainly helps to have another cat show him as well!) He follows me around and if he isn't with me, he sometimes comes to find me to say hello. He knows the dinner routine so I can feed him without closing doors. If he does go near the other two furkids, I'll just give a stern 'MMM!' and he'll back off. After relaxing his guard, he started to talk...and talk...and talk. We have the most wonderful cat conversations, yet I have no idea what he wants to tell me. I don't really speak cat.

I did not have to litter train him. He's very proper about it, probably from his stray days when he had to be diligent in hiding his stuff. Another carryover is his need to be alone. During the night, he always stays in his cat room to sleep while Miu comes up to either sleep in one of our beds or her own bed in the hall. Occasionally, she'll be sweet and keep him company in the cat room though. He also spends a lot of time sitting by himself or dozing even if I am home. I think he's just used to being alone when he was outside fending for himself.

Another sign of his trust in me. My dad dropped something on the floor with a loud bang and that sent him off to his dumpling for the better part of the day. Oddly enough, I dropped something too a few days later yet all he did was just stand and watch me instead of running off in terror.

He's come a long way. I still dont' know how he'll be with strangers though. Miu is a much braver cat than he is and even she hides when company calls. I'm still working on cutting nails. He'll let me touch his paws but not cut them.

As for differences with Miu (a cat who was surrendered to the shelter at 2 months. I picked her up after she spent 2 days there.) and Jack. Well, Miu is a much braver cat. She's more adventurous, spunky, nuts, and confident. He ventures around the house much more now but prefers to stick to the main floor and specifically, the dining room/living room combo. Although he no longer slinks (I swear he was doing the cat version of the limbo, staying very close to the floor as he walked), you can tell he walks with caution and will be ready to bolt at the slightest sign of 'danger'.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, Alpaca, thank you so much! It's such a heart-warming story!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Time Bandit and everyone who warmed my heart by joining our club and telling your stories!

Meowmy's grieving, and today I gave her a bit of a hard time because when she left the apt., I acted all nice and didn't door dash, but got her by surprise when she came back and escaped downstairs when she came in. See, I'm faster than her. Then I wouldn't come back upstairs, and she got in trouble with a neighbor who accused me of being a stray she let into the building instead of her Prince. There was yelling in the lobby. But what can I do, once I lived outdoors all the time, now I can't just sit at home all day. I get bored. So I got to go out twice today - our morning stroll in the gardens around the building for 3 hours, and then my escape. Meowmy punished me by leaving me outside till after the rest of the cats had gone to bed and I was alone and starting to be sleepy, hungry and a bit scared. Most of all, I needed my litter box badly, because I won't go outdoors (too risky, animals can smell your pee and come after you). Meowmy had even tried turkey pastrami, my all-time favorite, but still I wouldn't go in, I chose the outdoors to the pastrami! 

Now I'm going to bed, but first I wanted to ask you all if you too are an indoor/outdoor cat, or if you were able to turn from 100% outdoor to 100% indoor?


----------

